# hp laserjet m28-m31 scanner non détecté



## Kerala (26 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une imprimante laser multifonction (hp laserjet m28-m31) (ce modèle ne peut être branché qu'à partir de l'USB)  il y a 2 mois, mais je ne l'ai installée qu'il y a 5 jours. Le premier jour c'était parfait, tout allait bien, mais le jour suivant impossible de faire fonctionner le scanner qui n'arrive pas à être reconnu.

J'ai tout désinstallé et réinstallé, mais cela ne marche toujours pas. J'ai ensuite réinitialisé le système d'impression et toujours rien. Enfin, j'ai supprimé les gestionnaires d'imprimante dans la bibliothèque. J'ai de nouveau tout installé et cela ne marche toujours pas. Dès que j'essaie de scanner, j'ai une fenêtre qui apparaît sur l'écran de mon ordinateur, et celle-ci me dit : "que mon imprimante n'est pas disponible actuellement. Et que je dois vérifier si elle est connectée et bien sous tension". Après vérification tout est parfaitement branché...

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Merci par avance pour votre aide.

J'ai bien entendu téléphoné au service HP, mais celui-ci semble encore plus perdu que moi.

J'ai décidé d'acheter un nouveau câble USB, mais je ne pense pas que cela soit ça, car lorsque j’essaie d'imprimer cela marche (même si sur l'icône de l'imprimante que je vois sur mon ordinateur elle apparaît comme déconnectée).

Je suis ouvert à toutes vos propositions. Et merci encore une fois pour votre aide... J'oubliais, je suis avec le dernier système d'exploitation en date.


----------



## Chris K (26 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, est-ce un modèle compatible AirPrint et si oui, as-tu tenté de brancher ton imprimante sur ta box internet et voir si tu arrives à y accéder via ton ordi ?

As-tu tenté (je suppose que oui si tu as eu une aide HP) de scanner directement via « Préférences Systèmes / Imprimantes et scanner / Tu sélectionnes ton imprimantes et tu choisis l’onglet « Numériser » puis « Ouvrir le scanner... »


----------



## Kerala (26 Avril 2019)

En fait, lorsque je vais dans Préférences Systèmes / Imprimantes et scanner / , je n'ai pas d'onglet, je peux simplement cliquer sur mon imprimante et choisir par exemple mes préférences de partage.

Par contre, je ne vois pas mon scanner lorsque j'ouvre l'application transfert d'image...

Pour AirPrint, je ne m'en sers jamais. Que dois-je faire ? Brancher mon imprimante sur ma box en USB ? Mais ensuite ?

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide...


----------



## Chris K (26 Avril 2019)

Je trouve assez bizarre que tu n’ai pas l’option « Ouvrir le scanner... ».

As-tu installé la panoplie d’outils que propose HP (« HP Easy Start » je crois : https://123.hp.com/fr/fr/devices/laserjet) ?

Perso j’ai eu quelques soucis avec mon scanner HP. Parfois ça marchait si j’installais les outils HP, parfois j’ai dû les désinstaller complètement et laisser faire MacOS.

Pour AirPrint (et si uniquement ton modèle est compatible) : suffit de bancher le câble de ton imprimante sur ta box internet puis dans MacOS aller dans Préférences Systèmes / Imprimantes et scanner et d’ajouter une imprimante (le bouton « + » en bas de la liste des imprimantes).
À ce stade, si ton imprimante est compatible elle devrait apparaître et suffit de faire « Ajouter ». Et tester...


----------



## Kerala (26 Avril 2019)

C'est très étrange, mais je n'ai pas l'option.

J'ai installé toute la panoplie que propose HP, j'ai réinitialisé et réinstallé à plusieurs reprises et rien. Mon imprimante apparaît comme hors ligne, mais j'ai réussi à imprimer, ce qui est tout à fait extraordinaire. D'ailleurs, j'ai même réussi le premier jour à faire un scan sans aucun problème et le lendemain cela ne marchait plus.

Merci pour AirPrint. Dès que je peux j'essaie. Et si cela marche je te dirai  et même si cela ne marche pas


----------



## Chris K (26 Avril 2019)

Visiblement tu as tenté pas mal de choses... Ton scanner n’est pas H.S. au moins ? Tu as le moyen de déclencher un scan manuellement directement depuis l’imprimante ? (Parce que bon.. ma super imprimante HP laser / Fax etc... est tombée en rade au bout de deux jours d’utilisation).


----------



## Kerala (26 Avril 2019)

Je vais essayer le scan manuel, car c'est effectivement possible...

Moi je pense que c'est mon câble USB... Il est un peu plié dans tous les sens et je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de ça. En tout cas je dois recevoir mon nouveau câble lundi.


----------



## Kerala (28 Avril 2019)

Comme j'ai reçu mon câble USB plus tôt que prévu, j'ai pu tester... Cela ne marchait toujours pas, alors j'ai de nouveau tout réinstallé en allant jusqu'à supprimer les fichiers préférence système de l'imprimante, chose que j'avais déjà faite. Mon scan n'était pas détecté par le logiciel hp, mais oui par VueScan. Et puis patatras de nouveau plus rien... J'ai recommencé une fois de plus, j'ai aussi débranché la prise courant et maintenant cela marche. Sauf que je n'ose plus éteindre mon imprimante, mais il va falloir que je fasse ça. C'est le logiciel qui pose problème. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, c'est complètement incompréhensible. En tout cas merci pour ton aide. Si dans quelques jours je ne refais pas surface, c'est que mon imprimante fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Kerala (28 Avril 2019)

Je réponds à moi-même, cette imprimante ou plutôt son scanner va me rendre fou...  Cela coince de nouveau et j'ai maintenant droit à l'erreur 9923. Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul à connaître ça. Étrangement de mon côté, cela fonctionne, puis cela ne fonctionne plus et je viens d'essayer de nouveau avant de valider ce message et cela remarche.


----------



## Kerala (29 Avril 2019)

J'ai dû de nouveau tout réinstaller et cela devient de plus en plus difficile, car le logiciel Easy Start ne trouve aucun périphérique, mais après une bonne dizaine de tentatives il trouve enfin mon imprimante, j’ai réussi à installer tous les logiciels, mais mon scanner n'est plus reconnu... Autre chose étrange, c'est que parfois VueScan reconnaît mon scan et après plus rien, comme avec le logiciel fourni par HP. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une dernière idée ? J'ai utilisé tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur Internet, même jusqu'à aller débrancher du courant mon ordinateur pendant plus d'une demi-heure. Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## Guerric.M (7 Novembre 2020)

jE VIENS D'acheter une imprimante du même modèle et je n'arrive pas à localiser la fonction scanner malgré deux soirées et l'application easy start et HP easy scan
ëtes vous arrivé de votre côté à résoudre le problème?


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2020)

Guerric.M a dit:


> ëtes vous arrivé de votre côté à résoudre le problème?


Tu as vas attendre patiemment que l'on réponde dans ton message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/impo...er-de-hp-laser-jet-mfp-m28-m31-neuve.1346699/ ...car on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong et ça n'ira pas plus vite !


----------

